# Neue Plugins bei Eclipse



## SuperSonik (19. Mai 2004)

Guten Tag Zusammen,
ich habe ein Problem bei der Installation des C/C++-Plugins für 
die Eclipse Umgebung.

Ich habe bis jetzt keinerlei Erfahrung mit Eclipse, jedoch hat die Installation
von Eclipse in der Version 2.1.3 unter Suse Linux 9.0 ohne Probleme funktioniert.
Jetzt habe ich allerdings ein Problem bei der Installation des C/C++_Plugins.   

Eclipse meldet mir zwar die erfolgreiche Installation, nachdem ich das für mein Betriebssystem entsprechende CDT 1.1 entpackt, und den Inhalt der Directories
features und plugins, in die entsprechenden Directories im Eclipse Directory kopiert habe.
Leider erscheint jedoch im Wizard zum Anlegen eines neuen Projektes keine
Auswahlmöglichkeit für C/C++.

Muss ich noch irgend etwas einstellen?
Wie läuft die Installation dieser Plugins generell ab. Meine Methode mittels 
entpacken und copy & paste erscheint mir verständlicherweise nicht als der saubere Weg.
Kann der Fehler darin begründet liegen, und kann man ihn jetzt im nachhinein noch beheben?
Oder empfiehlt sich eine komplette Neuinstallation mit diesmal richtigem einbinden des Plugins?

Danke im Vorraus

Gruß, SuperSonik


----------



## Christian Fein (19. Mai 2004)

Menu->Window->Cosumize Perspectives-> Dort wirst du fündig.


grüsse


----------

